# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Surrogate, humanoid robot, Jet Propulsion Laboratory, Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Surrogate (Supervised Remote Robot with Guided Autonomy/Teleoperation)

Developer - Jet Propulsion Laboratory

"Two Robots, One Challenge, Endless Possibility"

December 9, 2014

Predecessor - RoboSimian

----------


## Airicist

NASA JPL Surrogate Robot Grasps, Rotates Valve 

Uploaded on Dec 15, 2014




> Surrogate, a robot created by NASA JPL, drives towards a valve via a planned path. An operator commands the robot to detect the valve and start its grasp and rotate behavior. The robot executes the behavior and successfully rotates the valve shut.

----------


## Airicist

NASA JPL Surrogate Robot Grasps, Turns Valve 

Uploaded on Dec 15, 2014

----------

